# Were there also falas elves and cirdan nirnaeth arnoediad?



## Turin_Turambar (Dec 19, 2021)

An official on the tolkiengateway site told me that the falas elves and cirdan's participation in the nirnaeth arnoediad were subsequently removed from the silmarillion and canon. Is that true? what are you thinking? Did the falas elves and cirdan nirnaeth arnoediad also fight?


----------



## Elthir (Dec 19, 2021)

The Elves of the Falas are noted in Christopher Tolkien's constructed Silmarillion (which is not canon in my opinion, but that aside for now) -- as they are indeed noted in Tolkien's _Quenta Silmarillion _(HME V) for example, and _The Grey Annals_ (HME XI) as well.

*"For there all the Noldor of Hithlum were assembled, together with Elves of the Falas and Gwindor's company from Nargothrond . . ."* The Silmarillion, _Of The Fifth Battle: Nirnaeth Arnoediad_

[_Círdan _is not specifically named as being present, unless I missed some mention here.]



Ecthelion Of The Fountain said:


> what are you thinking?



I'm thinking about having a bowl of Cheerios.


----------



## Turin_Turambar (Dec 20, 2021)

Elthir said:


> The Elves of the Falas are noted in Christopher Tolkien's constructed Silmarillion (which is not canon in my opinion, but that aside for now) -- as they are indeed noted in Tolkien's _Quenta Silmarillion _(HME V) for example, and _The Grey Annals_ (HME XI) as well.
> 
> *"For there all the Noldor of Hithlum were assembled, together with Elves of the Falas and Gwindor's company from Nargothrond . . ."* The Silmarillion, _Of The Fifth Battle: Nirnaeth Arnoediad_
> 
> ...


I think if there are falas elves, there is definitely cirdan. Why would cirdan send his falas elves alone?


----------

